# Is there a program that will scale images down for you?



## CPhantom (Sep 22, 2008)

I was just wondering if there was one, as I have about 220 images to scale down to the same size. All of them are equal already, I just would like to know if there is something that will do it for me.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 22, 2008)

Photoshop can do it for ya.

If you already have PS, *check this outhttp://shapeshed.com/journal/batch_resizing_in_photoshop/*http://shapeshed.com/journal/batch_resizing_in_photoshop/.

Remember to have all of the pictures you want resized in one folder, before you start.

If you run into any problems, post here, I'll be glad to help you out further!


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you very much! ^^ I'm finally getting back to work on my Triple Triad project for the DS that I let die so long ago >.>;;

Now that I might have some work in progress here, I may just be able to get the ball rolling again for this.


----------



## cyklo (Sep 22, 2008)

For those of you that (a) don't have Photoshop, and (b) aren't scared of the commandline, should also check out ImageMagick


----------



## strata8 (Sep 23, 2008)

Use XnView. It has a nice batch processing tool that can do various things to a group of images (resize, convert to type, etc)


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 23, 2008)

doesn't photobucket resize your pic, too?


----------

